# general SLAMBall thread



## JoeForrester1975 (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone miss watching this on Spike? Good memories; reminds me of playing WWE Crush Hour and downloading Linkin Park and Limp Bizkit on Limewire. R.I.P. SLAMBall was just 2EXTREME4U.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Dec 23, 2017)

Are trampolines athletes?


----------



## Slightly Observant (Jan 28, 2018)

I remember when Cartoon Network aired SLAMBall games. If the XFL is being brought back, they should bring SLAMBall back too.


----------

